# Problem Powerschalter hin, wie PC anbekommen



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (9. November 2011)

Hi!

Kumpel von mir, hat nen riesen problem...
Der Powerschalter vom Gehäuse is hin...
Erst war der leicht am klemmen, aber nun geht der garnicht mehr...

Nun die frage... wie bekommt der den zum laufen OHNE Powerschalter?
Gibts da nen trick...


----------



## bingo88 (9. November 2011)

du kannst einfach die zwei Pins am Board kurz(!) überbrücken (da wo das Kabel vom Powerschalter angeschlossen ist). Wichtig ist, dass nur kurz zu überbrücken sonst geht der PC wieder aus (du hälst deinen Powerschalter ja auch nicht gedrückt). Ist natürlich keine dauerhafte Lösung aber zumindest geht der PC damit an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2011)

Ich würde einfach den Resetschalter umstecken, das er als Powerschalter fungiert, solange bis ein neues Case/Ersatzteil da ist  (jedesmal ins Case kriechen würde mich nerven )


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach den Resetschalter umstecken, das er als Powerschalter fungiert, solange bis ein neues Case/Ersatzteil da ist  (jedesmal ins Case kriechen würde mich nerven )


 
So würde ich es auch machen!
Besser als immer am MoBo kurzschliessen zu müssen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2011)

Baue mal die Front ab und schaue mal nach ob es nur der Knopf oder der Taster dahinter ist. Wenn es der Taster ist kann man sich leicht Ersatz beschaffen, den man notfalls daneben hängen könnte


----------



## derP4computer (9. November 2011)

Hier mit Lian Li PT-SK08B Power- / Reset-Taster - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software das passt schon.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Hier mit Lian Li PT-SK08B Power- / Reset-Taster - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software das passt schon.


 
Woher willst du wissen das der Lian Li Schalter in das unbekannte Case passt?


----------



## der_knoben (9. November 2011)

Ganz klar den Resetschalter benutzen. eine einfachere Lösung gibt es nicht, und wann braucht man schon den Resetschalter? 5 Sekunden den Powerknopf drücken schaltet den Rechner auch aus. Starten kann man dann mit einem erneuten Knopfdruck.


----------



## derP4computer (9. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen das der Lian Li Schalter in das unbekannte Case passt?


 Den soll er doch nur auf das Board stecken, nicht in das Gehäuse.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2011)

Dann kann er wie gesagt gleich ohne Geld auszugeben den Resetschalter nutzen.


----------



## derP4computer (9. November 2011)

> Dann kann er wie gesagt gleich ohne Geld auszugeben den Resetschalter nutzen.


Das ist der größte Quark überhaupt, den ich hier heute schon von so vielen gelesen habe.
Ein System braucht einen Power und einen Reset Taster, alles andere ist nur ein temporäres Geschummel.
Na klar kann ich auch einen Schraubendreher oder eine Büroklammer nehmen, ............. ich kann auch auf das Gehäuse verzichten.
Beim Aufrüsten schreien die meißten hier gleich immer "*neu kaufen*", ich kann es echt nicht mehr sehen.
Und dann dazu solche Tips wie 5 Sekunden drücken zum runterfahren. 
Wer will denn so was?


----------



## Crenshaw (9. November 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Quark überhaupt, den ich hier heute schon von so vielen gelesen habe.
> Ein System braucht einen Power und einen Reset Taster, alles andere ist nur ein temporäres Geschummel.
> Na klar kann ich auch einen Schraubendreher oder eine Büroklammer nehmen, ............. ich kann auch auf das Gehäuse verzichten.
> Beim Aufrüsten schreien die meißten hier gleich immer "*neu kaufen*", ich kann es echt nicht mehr sehen.
> ...


Ich glaub du hast ihn nur falsch verstanden  Er sagt gerade nicht neukaufen sondern sparen  Reset schalter umstecken und gut ist. Und sollte der sich mal aufhängen kann man eben auch 5 Sekunden den Anschalter drücken um ihn auszukriegen. Zum normalen runterfahren reciht natürlich einmal klciken oder man nimmt einfach Windoof..


----------



## OctoCore (10. November 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Und sollte der sich mal aufhängen kann man eben auch 5 Sekunden den Anschalter drücken um ihn auszukriegen. Zum normalen runterfahren reciht natürlich einmal klciken oder man nimmt einfach Windoof..


 
Dafür ist ja grade der Reset-Taster da - um den Rechner *nicht* auschalten zu müssen, wenn er hängt. Sonst könnte man ihn sich ja gleich schenken.


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2011)

Das kommt doch auf das selbe raus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Quark überhaupt, den ich hier heute schon von so vielen gelesen habe.
> Ein System braucht einen Power und einen Reset Taster, alles andere ist nur ein temporäres Geschummel.



Blödsinn. Ich habe den Resetschalter an meinem PC noch nie gebraucht, viele PC`s haben den nichtmal (Dell, Medion etc). 
Der Resetschalter killt den Rechner genauso hart, als wenn du den Einschalter gedrückt hälst.



derP4computer schrieb:


> Na klar kann ich auch einen Schraubendreher oder eine Büroklammer nehmen, ............. ich kann auch auf das Gehäuse verzichten.
> Beim Aufrüsten schreien die meißten hier gleich immer "*neu kaufen*", ich kann es echt nicht mehr sehen.



  *hust* 

Wer von uns beiden hat den TE empfohlen etwas zu kaufen? 



derP4computer schrieb:


> Und dann dazu solche Tips wie 5 Sekunden drücken zum runterfahren.
> Wer will denn so was?


 
Niemand, genauso wenig wie das Jemand sein Rechner jedesmal mit Reset neustartet. 
Es ging darum, das wenn sich der Rechner aufhängt, man einfach 5Sek den Powerschalter gedrückt hält, was den gleichen Effekt hat wie der Resetschalter. Bitte die Posts durchlesen, und nicht nur überfliegen


----------



## OctoCore (10. November 2011)

Das hat einen völlig anderen Effekt - mit dem Powertaster schaltest du die Kiste aus, mit dem Resettaster nicht (abgesehen davon muss man nicht dumm sekundenlang den Finger auf dem Schalter lassen).
Ich würde mich herzlich bedanken, wenn sich bei finsteren Experimenten an einem Abend oder WE 10x oder öfter meine Platten ausschalten und wieder hochfahren würden. Die Platten auch.  Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das hat einen völlig anderen Effekt - mit dem Powertaster schaltest du die Kiste aus, mit dem Resettaster nicht (abgesehen davon muss man nicht dumm sekundenlang den Finger auf dem Schalter lassen).
> Ich würde mich herzlich bedanken, wenn sich bei finsteren Experimenten an einem Abend oder WE 10x oder öfter meine Platten ausschalten und wieder hochfahren würden. Die Platten auch.  Das muss nicht sein.


 
Nur weil du deine Kiste bis zur Instabilität übertakten und ständig resetten musst, heißt das nicht das der Kumpel vom TE das auch tut. Hier wurde gefragt wie er einfach den Rechner wieder einschalten kann. Und Anstatt mitn Schraubenzieher, irgendwelchen Bastellösungen oder gar Power-Buttons die nicht ins Case passen zu bestellen, kann er einfach den Resetschalter nutzen.


----------



## 2fast4uall (10. November 2011)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kumpel von mir....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2011)

Wo ist das Problem den Wertstoffhof zu besuchen und so einen Taster aus einer PC Leiche zu bergen. Vom Aufbau her sind die Dinger gleich und werden ja nur in endsprechend passende Aufnahmen gesteckt.


----------



## Crenshaw (10. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem den Wertstoffhof zu besuchen und so einen Taster aus einer PC Leiche zu bergen. Vom Aufbau her sind die Dinger gleich und werden ja nur in endsprechend passende Aufnahmen gesteckt.


 
Wollt ich auch nochmal drauf hinweisen! Hier klingt es ja mittlerweile so als ob Reset und Powerschalter, komplett andere Sachen wären. 
Es ist in erster Linie ein Knopf! 
Und die Frage des TEs war:
"Wie kann er sein PC einfach wieder starten?"
Antwort: Klemm den Reset schalter an den Poweranschluss und freu dich 
Wenn er natürlich das System über das mögliche übertakten will (da empfehle ich ihm sowieso ein Benchtable ) soll er sich halt noch ein kleinen Schalter besorgen. Wo ist das Problem? 
Und wenn er ein benchtable sich kauft kann ers auch direkt über kurzschließen der Kontakte machen  Hab ich auch ne Zeit lang gemacht!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2011)

> Wo ist das Problem den Wertstoffhof zu besuchen und so einen  Taster aus einer PC Leiche zu bergen. Vom Aufbau her sind die Dinger  gleich und werden ja nur in endsprechend passende Aufnahmen gesteckt.



Die Frage ist ja, ob der Knopf defekt ist (meistens brechen die schnell) oder ab der eigentliche Schalter wie du ihn meinst defekt ist.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (10. November 2011)

Hi!

Erstmal vielen dank für euere Antworten...


@  2fast4uall                    

Ja es ist echt nen Kumpel von mir passiert wegen dem blöden schalter...
Der schalter is reingedrückt, klemmt wie sau... und rührt sich nicht mehr...

Diese Case is es was er hat...
Es ist an sich schon recht fertig... (geht damit nicht gerade Vorsichtig mit um)...
Will sich aber nen neues für wenig Geld holen...



Werden den tip mit dem Reset Kopf mal versuchen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2011)

Falls ihr beiden nicht wisst wies s im PC aussieht,

Einfach die Kabel vom Einschalter und vom Resetschalter verfolgen, und dann den Resetschalter auf die Pins stecken wo vorher der Einschalter war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2011)

Besorg doch einfach so einen Taster vom Schrott und klebe den dort irgenwo hin.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (10. November 2011)

Hi!

So... also wie's im PC aussieht weis ich auf jedenfall... habe schon zig PC's zusamen gestellt... 
Nur die idee mit dem Power Reset... da habe ich nicht dran gedacht... 

So haben es nun mit dem Power Reset gemacht...
Nen Schalter zu besorgen und rumzubasteln wollen wa nicht...
Es soll nun nen neues Case für schmales Geld her...

Es muss kein GamerCAse sein, es soll nen +aar lüfter inkl. haben... und nen normales Case sein...
Nur bin ich nicht der Fan von Normalo Cases 

Hat wer nen vorschlag?
Bei den PC Läden in unserem Umkreis haben leider nur Teure, oder es sagt Ihm nicht zu...
Kosten darf es 45.-Euro... wenn's 5 Euro mnehr sind is auch noch ok...


----------



## Crenshaw (10. November 2011)

CA-0270GR Xerxes

"Das gefällt mir"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2011)

Xigmatek Asgard; Coolermaster Elite 330 / 430, Sharkoon Vaya / Tarea oder T5 Economy usw


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (11. November 2011)

Hi!

Das  CA-0270GR Xerxes  is schon ehr sein fall...
Is sich aber nicht sicher wegen der Lüfterfarbe... wegen dem Grün...


----------



## bravo-two-zero (12. November 2011)

Vx-E

CA-0280 Longhorn

Qs-200

wie siehts damit aus?


----------

